# Ralph 5 years on



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Aw Jan, he was a beautiful Goofball. So lucky to have found you. That is a really heartwarming tale.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

it's 4 years ago next month since I lost Fred too, but it's nice that we can remember all those GReat happy times. Ralph looks like a real character


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

What a handsome guy Ralph was and how lucky you both were t have each other. I know you miss him...hes waiting for you though, at the Bridge.
xxoo


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Ralph sounds like one that always kept a smile on your face. Glad you have such fond memories of the time you got to spend with him. Play hard at the bridge Ralph.


----------



## Powderpuff (Dec 30, 2007)

I'm sure he's happy playing at the bridge waiting for the day you're together again.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

So sorry for your loss but I am glad you have many happy memories. What a beautiful face Ralph has.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

So sorry you lost that handsome goofy boy. Love that face on him. I am sure that he is running and playing with all of our pups bragging about the nice lady that saved him. Glad that you have those happy memories to help on these sad anniversaries.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

They make such a big place in our hearts, as much as we grieve losing them, they've given us so much to cherish.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Your Ralph was very cute. He's likely having a ball at the Bridge, looking forward to the day when you're together again....


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Jan he was a very lovely dog i would have done the same as you brought him home but how can people part with their dogs in the first place.
And like Dave its 2 years next month i lost my Sadie at least all our Fur gang will be having a great time at the bridge.
And that made me cry.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I love that look on his beautiful face. I am so glad you took him in and gavehim a great home for all the years of the rest of his life


----------



## asiacat (Jan 30, 2009)

what a beautiful boy you had....


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

He sure was handsome and that picture is just so perfect.


----------



## laff66 (May 29, 2009)

I love Ralph's face! Very unique. He reminds me of somebody from an older show or movie, but I can't place it. I don't know if a golden has ever reminded me of a person before, but one has now. Maybe the dad from "My 3 Sons?" 

We just lost our 6 yr old Toby and I can definitely relate to the "goofy" side. Especially the part about going through rather than around. I'm sure ours was very smart, he just liked to pretend that he wasn't??


----------

